# Calling all ROP's!! Lets see 'em!



## mrartillery (Jul 14, 2010)

Since there are so many different options you can use to build a ROP I thought it would be neat to see everyone's different builds. Also this should be very helpful to the noob with ROP questions to see all the different ways to build one. So...lets see 'em!

Here are both of mine, both 2 C's. One on the left is 3854 H with Litho MOP reflector, the right is 3854 L with Modamag MOP. Both lights also have Download's heatsink installed as well.











3854 H uses 2 IMR 26500's, bored the tube myself.





3854 L uses 2 of AW's protected 18650's, with a Fivemega wide/deep tailcap. Special thanks to darkzero for the sleeve! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 14, 2010)

My ROP was a 1D Mag made by Will.


What I did was take out the tailcap spring/ use spacer for DX C cells or IMR 26500 cells. Now, its super short ROP 3854. I actually sold it, but still have the pics.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought a 2D Mag the other day with the intention of building an ROP, however I want a medium strippled reflector (looking for a nice smooth floody beam, not throw) but I can't find one anywhere!


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 14, 2010)

Dime, the Modamag in mine is very floody as compared to other MOP's. If you will notice, the texture is more stippled than orange peel. The beam is very floody and the hot spot is not as well defined as others I've used. I would recommend it if you are going for a nice smooth flood beam. I got mine from here.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for that!

I was tempted to buy one of those but I wasn't sure what sort of beam it would produce. Sounds like the right one now!


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't get photobucket to work!


Here we go! Pewter 2C 3854L FM gen2 LOP, Blk 2D 3854H FM deep SMO on 6 Eneloops








Gotta love that deep SMO!


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 15, 2010)

You guys are killin' me! I want to take one of my Mag 2D's and do it up like this!


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, only 3 people with ROP's on all of CPF? I would have expected more. :thinking:


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 18, 2010)

I got to be honest...I have all the bits, every size of mag ever made,( although I must admit some do have and some do not have the letter D's or C's in the serial No) But I have only ever made tempory ROPs...

I think one reason why I haven't stuck with them as permanent builds is the lack of protection on my cells...
If they all had protection circuits( low V cut off,) then I would be happy to use them as working lights...wow lights are fine and never get too low as you see the drop off, but the Rop low was unimpresive to me, and the shape of the beam was Fugly!!!( Maybee I had an odball lamp but it was a real uneven hotspot with loads of bits sticking out.... I havent looked in years, but its about the same as a standard 6C or D lamp on a couple of li-ions ...No?


----------



## Illum (Jul 18, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Wow, only 3 people with ROP's on all of CPF? I would have expected more. :thinking:



the high point of ROP was in 2006 following dano's thread, and most registered themselves in Kevin's 2007 thread...
Considering now that LEDs are pushing higher limits, its reasonable to assume that 3 years later the popularity of ROPs stagnated


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 18, 2010)

Im glad I now have an _opinion _in the thread, now the fact of the thread is to *see* pictures of peoples builds, not just type out what they are. The difference is clear.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 18, 2010)

A couple lame pics...






Top: Copper 2D, FM 1st gen 2" deep SMO reflector with black bezel, borofloat lens, modamag 2D->2C adapter, 2x AW "C" Li-ions, amber Flash Cap

Bottom: Purple 2C, FM bi-focal reflector, Kiu low profile SS pointy bezel, borofloat lens, 2x AW "C" Li-ions, FM shorty deep tail cap.






Left: FM 1st gen 2" deep SMO reflector

Right: FM bi-focal reflector

_Edit: I've built a few others, but these are the two I have left. Both ROP hi, BTW.
_


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 19, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Left: FM 1st gen 2" deep SMO reflector
> 
> Right: FM bi-focal reflector
> 
> ...



Any chance of a comparison beamshot on those two sometime, I only have standard shaped aftermarket reflectors, so interested to see what they can do...


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jul 19, 2010)

This light used to be a ROP-Low, until it was dropped and the bulb exploded. Now, it's been converted to a Mag11.







It's a Mag 2C with Download's SS bezel, MagRingC kit and MagCTower, FM MOP reflector and AW 18650 cells.


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 19, 2010)

I sure would love to have that C ring.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 20, 2010)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Any chance of a comparison beamshot on those two sometime, I only have standard shaped aftermarket reflectors, so interested to see what they can do...


I'll see what I can do, but don't count on anything.

Beam shots for me are a big production because there's way too much light pollution around my house, and I have to haul the light, camera, etc. elsewhere. My attempts to date have not turned out well. :shrug:


----------

